# Miss Pixie



## PixieMillyMommy (Jun 26, 2007)

Shes getting so big now. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww, she is so adorable :biggrin2:.

Is that her food in the little red dish that is being handed to her though? It looks like a mix with all the colored pieces and corn, if it is.....that type of pellet is really bad for her.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jun 26, 2007)

That is her food. I didnt know it was bad for her.  Even though all she eats is the pellets. I will find all the corn and other pieces on the bottom of her cage where she dug them out, so she wouldnt have to eat them. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 26, 2007)

Can I ask what brand of food she is on? Even the pellets in that mix may not be that great for her percent wise.

Oxbow is by far my brand of food for bunnies , I can only find it by ordering offline though.



EDIT TO ADD: I am just asking about her food so that if it isn't that great for her, we can help you find a better food for her to make sure she stays healthy. I don't want it to seem like I am picking on you or anything.

I am just a strong believer, that by spending the little extra time and money on high quality food is worth it for the health of your animal .


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jun 28, 2007)

No problem hun! Its like "Rabbit Premium with Timothy Hay" or something. Ill have to look around for a better brand.


Thanks girl! :biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 28, 2007)

She is so sweet! I really love her colour, can you send her to me please? x x x


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow so big!:shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 19, 2007)

Such a cutie pie! How did it go with finding a new brand of pellets? I believe most stores carry Kaytee Timothy Complete.


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

She is soooo cute!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya, she just turned 3 months old July 10th. Yes, I have some good food now. :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Im a photo taker. :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Just going to add my Trixie in this blog. :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 24, 2007)

With my boyfriend when she was a baby. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy buckets, has Pixie grown :shock:! She is very lovely!

You should build her a great big NIC cage .


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 24, 2007)

oooooh what a nice bunny I love her coloring


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 24, 2007)

She is very very very cute  Anytime you want to send her over to me in Canada you go right ahead! Im sure she'd get along with Sisi and Simi  

O,btw, I JUST LOVE HER COLOURING


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 29, 2007)

Loves Her Mommy :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow!! She really HAS grown! Still just as beautiful as ever though.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 30, 2007)

They do grow up fast. :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome Picure!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin2:
*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Awesome Picure!


----------

